
Citizens of Detriot Are Building Their Own Internet - SQL2219
http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/infrastructure/a13819941/the-citizens-of-detriot-are-building-their-own-internet/
======
SQL2219
Original source:

[https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/kz3xyz/detroit-
me...](https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/kz3xyz/detroit-mesh-network)

